# FreeBSD 7.2-PRERELEASE



## alie (Mar 21, 2009)

hi,

from where i can obtain FreeBSD7.2-PRERELEASE ?


----------



## mgp (Mar 21, 2009)

it's the RELENG_7 branch


----------



## ph0enix (Mar 21, 2009)

alie said:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> from where i can obtain FreeBSD7.2-PRERELEASE ?



7.2-PRERELEASE is the current -STABLE.  You can get it from CVS if you already have FreeBSD running (just look at /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile)
 - otherwise you'll probably have to install -RELEASE and upgrade it.  

Hope this helps! 

J.


----------



## danger@ (Mar 22, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-March/048856.html


----------

